# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات مهمة للتفاهم مع الخادمة الاندونيسيه الجديدة

## سعيد درويش

كلمات مهمة للتفاهم مع الخادمة الاندونيسيه الجديدة 




داري مانا ------- من وين انتي 


سني ----- تعالي


دسيني ------- هنا


كامو ديمانا ----- وينك انتي


بوان سمبا ----- كبي النفايات 


برسي ----- نظفي


برقي ------ روحي


كمرتيدور ------ غرفة النوم


كمر دودك ------ غرفة الجلوس


كاسي سايا ------ اعطيني


اير منم ------ ماء شرب 

بكن تيه ----- سوي شاي 

تامو ماو داتانق ------ فيه ضيوف جايين 

كامو نا نتوك ----- انتي نعسانه

ماو تيدور ------ ابي انام

كامو ماو تيدور ---- انتي تبين تنامين

برسي جبت جبت ---- نظفي بسرعه 

جنب برابا ------ الساعه كم 

جانان بشاره سما سوامي سايا ---- لا تتكلمين مع زوجي مهمة 

هاروس كامو برنا صلاه ------ لازم تصليين

اكو ساكت -------- انا مريضه

روما ساكت ------ المستشفى


بكن سموا سمان انتوك جالان جالان ----- سوي كل اغراض حقت التمشيه 

كنابا -------- ليه

انك ------- طفل

موده ------- شاب او شابه

لاكي لاكي ------- ولد

برمبوان ------- بنت 

طوا ------- كبير السن اوكبيرة السن 

ايبو -------- الام


كجيل ------- صغير تطلق على كل شي صغير حتى الجماد 


بصار --------- كبير

سودا ------- خلاص

انقاماو ----------- ماابغى

تادي --------- قبل قليل

سد كت --------- شوي 

بنيك ------- كثير 

اوان -------- فلوس

برابا ------- كم 

هرقه --------- سعر

ليهات -------- شوفي

بييقو ------ غبيه

قيلا ------- مجنونه مهبوله

برابا كالي سايا بيلان ------ كم مره انا قلت 

دافور ------- مطبخ

كمر مندي ------ حمام

سايا ------ انا

كامو ------- انتي

كاجي ------ راتب 

بولان -------- شهر

هاري ------- سنه

جابي ------ تعابنه

ثري مقاسي ------- شكرا 

كمبالي كاسي --------- عفوا 

كنابا كامو نانيس ------- ليه انتي تبكين 


ادا اورن داري روما سالا سما كامو ------- فيه احد من المنزل غلط عليك 

يا انك كامو برمبوان ------- نعم بنتك

سلامة تنقال --------- سلام المغادره 

انتي تكذبين ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ كامو بوهونق 



ابيك تشتغلين زين ــــــــــــــــــــ سايا ماو كامو كرجا ين بنار 



نظفي هذا كويس ـــــــــــــــــــــ برسي اني بنار


زين $$ او تمام ــــــــــــــــــــــــ بقووس

انتي كويسه ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كامو بايك 

ليه نايمه حتى الان ـــــــــــــــــ كنابا كامو ماسي تيدور صنبي سكرانق

قومي بسرعه ــــــــــــــــــــــ بانون جبت جبت 

سرعه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ جبت جبت


خلاص ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ سودا 

لسى ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ بلوم

الان ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ سكرانق 

انتي ما تشوفين ـــــــــــــــــ كامو تيدا ليهات

شوفي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ليهات او نفس المعنى >> شوبا 


فاهمه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ فاهم او نطقها الصحيح باهم

اغلقي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ تي توب 

افتحي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ بوكا

الباب ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ بنتو 

ارمي الزباله ــــــــــــــــــــ بوان صنبا

انتبهي ــــــــــــــــــــــــ هاتي هاتي

لاتنسيين ــــــــــــــــــــــ جنان دي لبا 

لا ــــــــــــ هذا الحرف له ناهيه ونافيه وغيرها ــــ تيدا ــــ انقا 

انتظري ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ ننقو

فوق ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ دي اطاس 

تحت ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ دي باوا 

ورى ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ دي بلاكان 

ملابس ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــ باجو

حقتي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ انتوك سايا

لاتتاخرين ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جنان لااما 

شنطه ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ تاس 

وين حطيتيها ــــــــ كامو ديمانا دي انتر

ماتسمعين ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ تيدا دنقر 

السمع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ دنقر

الضحك ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ كتاوا

البكاء او تبكي يبكي ـــــــــــــــ نانيس

----------


## SadBoy

كامو نا نتوك ----- انتي نعسانه



ههههههههه

ما أدري هذي الكلمه شدتني


يعطيك العافية

----------


## ميخك

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخوي سعيد درويش على هذا الموضوع ، صدق عرفت تختار لأنهم أول ما يجون يدوخون الواحد ، أتاري احنا بنتعلم لغتهم ولاهم بيتعلمون عربي........:>

----------

